# Help needed 12 month old biting, jealous



## ka.gammon48 (11 mo ago)

Our 12 month old girl has been seeing a behaviourist for biting and being nervous in public. She barks excessively at everything, people cross the road now. 

She's sweet and affectionate BUT she's also jealous, bitten (caused a mark, no blood) our daughter and my husband and me. She has resource guarding issues but we seem to be on top of that. She's tried to attack another dog on a walk and seems to want to be dominant with my sisters dog.

The last incident was this weekend where my daughter said she bit her knuckle, there was a mark.

We've been separating her from the kids, this was when we were getting ready to leave for a walk.

I don't know what to do, behaviourist said we may have to look at rehoming.

Any advice welcome


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Many resource guarders are also slightly nervous so not surprising that she shows both. I think a lot depends on the ages of the children and how easy it is to keep everyone safe.

Wishing you lots of luck and support.

I took on Molly as a 17 month old guarder so there are people who will take on tricky dogs if you decide to go that route although it may take a little finding


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

It’s a really tricky situation and dilemma for you. Our old terrier lived to 15 years and she was very dog reactive and a bit on the nippy side. We loved her and stuck with her, but it took a lot of daily effort and planning to ensure she and us could have a decent quality of life and still be safe.
It’s only now that we have a fairly low maintenance cockapoo that we notice just how much of a commitment it was and how much it restricted our lives.
That said, we went ahead and rescued another anxious resource guarder and we’re going through it again🙃.
My advice is to be really honest with yourselves about how much you want to and are able to input into training and managing your pup.
There’s no doubt that you’ll love your pup, but that love could look like you continuing to give it your all or finding a rescue or home that can.
Good luck whatever you decide.


----------

